# Now where did that corkscrew go?



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh... here it is!!! 



 ..... Reminds me of parking at the mall parking garage. Track seems pretty smooth. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That corkscrew kinda reminds me of the New Haven Coliseum...without the Coliseum.. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Haven_Coliseum
I was quite suprised to find out it's no longer in existance... How the old neighborhood changes.... Dang!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

There were some nice drifts coming out of that near turn.

I had the Race & Chase U-turn set with the tilt bridge track when I was a kid. The only bits I had left were a couple rims and some dry-rotted tires. I recently made it right by acquiring the Monza funny car and the Pontiac police car from feePay for a reasonable bid. I forgot how big those cars were next to Tycos & AFX . . . :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Some where in the archives are "Too Tall's" humongous cork screws....anyone remember?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

There used to be a website with Steve's past monster HO tracks including the 6 foot tall, 6 lane corkscrews. :freak:

That YouTube member is actually a pretty good guitarist too if you look at his page.


----------

